# Canyon Preview 2007: Ultimate CF Hartdail Serie



## mstaab_canyon (14. November 2006)

Hallo,

Leider wird der Termin 15.11.2006 für den Neustart von www.canyon.com trotz starkem Engangement aller Beteiligten nicht zu halten sein. Wir rechnen Ende der nächsten Woche mit der Fertigstellung der neuen Webseite.

Als Trostpflaster möchte ich Euch hier, wie auch bereits in den Vorjahren, IBC-Exclusiv eine detailierte Vorschau auf das neue Modelljahr bei Canyon geben.

Ultimate CF Hardtail Serie:

*Ultimate CF 8.0*






*Rahmen*	New Canyon Carbon HT, F10 Series,
*Gabel*	Fox 32 FX
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* Shimano XTR
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.0 Matchmaker
*Bremsgriffe*	Formula Oro Puro
*Bremsen*	Formula Oro Puro 180/160
*Naben* Mavic Crossmax SLR Disc
*Zahnkranz* Shimano XTR 11-34
*Felgen* Mavic Crossmax SLR Disc
*Reifen* Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,1
*Kurbeln* Shimano XTR
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano XTR
*Vorbau* Syntace F 99
*Lenker* Syntace Duraflite Carbon
*Griffe*	Iridium
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLC Carbonio
*Sattelstütze*Ritchey Carbon
*Verkaufspreis* 3699,- 

*Ultimate CF 5.0*





*Rahmen*	New Canyon Carbon HT, F10 Series,
*Gabel*	Fox 32 FX
*Steuersatz*	Integrated Headset
*Schaltwerk* SRAM X.0
*Umwerfer* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltgriffe* SRAM X.9 Matchmaker
*Bremsgriffe*	Formula Oro Bianco
*Bremsen*	Formula Oro Bianco 180/160
*Naben*	DT-Swiss 240 IS
*Zahnkranz* Shimano XT 11-34
*Felgen*	DT-Swiss 4.2d
*Reifen* Schwalbe Nobby Nic / Racing Ralph 2,25
*Kurbeln* Shimano Deore XT
*Kettenblätter*44/32/22
*Innenlager* Shimano Deore XT
*Vorbau* Syntace F 99
*Lenker* Syntace Duraflite 7075
*Griffe*	Iridium
*Sattel*	Selle Italia SLC Carbonio
*Sattelstütze*Thomson Elite
*Verkaufspreis* 2599,- 


----------



## Gefahradler (14. November 2006)

Hallo Staabi, danke erstmal, kannst du die Rennradmodelle noch posten? Danke!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M!ke (15. November 2006)

Danke. Sieht ja klasse aus   Sehr fett.....


----------



## Juggalo1 (15. November 2006)

sieht super aus !!!! super vet.


----------



## müsliblöser (16. November 2006)

Wenn das bike jetzt noch ne Reba hätte.  Uhhh
Weiss jemand ob es möglich wäre die Fox gegenne Reba zu tauschen?


----------



## Gefahradler (16. November 2006)

Sieht aus, als würde der Zug für den Umwerfer durch den Rahmen gehn oder an der linken Seite rumbaumeln? oder täuscht das? sonst werden die Züge doch immer viel weiter oben angeschlagen


----------



## toncoc (16. November 2006)

e- type umwerfer

das 8.0 sah im laden gut aus

allerdings das decal...
also mir sagt es auch in natura nicht so zu.
das alte war besser
aber das soll jetzt nicht hierhin


----------



## Madt (16. November 2006)

finde ich klasse das canyon ab 2007 auf formula setzt!....gute entscheidung...auch vom design her

KLASSE


----------



## braintrust (16. November 2006)

ist das "Ultimate CF 5.0" das einstiegsmodell?


----------



## Gefahradler (16. November 2006)

Sieht so aus. wenn überhaupt, gibts dann noch ein 6er und ein 7er Modell. Bei den anderen Previews hat Staabi immer die anderen Modelle dazugeschrieben, hier steht nix, kann aber auch sein, dass er es in der Eile vergessen hat.


----------



## greenhead (16. November 2006)

Ultimate CF 9.0
*Ultimate CF 8.0* 
Ultimate CF 7.0 
Ultimate CF 6.0 
*Ultimate CF 5.0* 
Ultimate CF 4.0 
Ultimate CF 3.0

cfr http://www.canyon.com/eurobike2006/mtb2007.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magicnight (17. November 2006)

Hi,

kannst Du auch eine Vorschau von den Alu-Hardtails reinstellen? Waer cool...

Viele Gruesse!
Chris.


----------



## Skytalker (17. November 2006)

magicnight schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kannst Du auch eine Vorschau von den Alu-Hardtails reinstellen? Waer cool...
> 
> ...



Gibt es doch schon hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=249582


----------



## milesdavis (17. November 2006)

Und welches Modell wird es dann in diesem geilen Weiss geben? Hoffentlich nicht das 9.0 (leider unleistbar )...Beim Eurobike Special auf der Homepage sind ja XT-Kurbeln dran, das lässt noch hoffen...
Grüsse, 
miles


----------



## mstaab_canyon (18. November 2006)

Hallo,

ich hatte die Übersicht der kompletten Ultimate CF Serie nicht vergessen, sondern aus einem bestimmten Grund weg gelassen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=250146 



Die Ultimate CF wird es (ausser den beiden Fumic Replicas) in 3 Farben zu Auswahl geben. Also, es sind alle Modelle in weiß lieferbar.

Grüße,

Michael


----------



## waldfrucht (18. November 2006)

Was kostet denn das günstigste CF?


----------



## Mustang (18. November 2006)

wow... zwei sehr schöne Hardtails ! langsam kann ich mich auch mit dem neuen Logo Design anfreuden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## müsliblöser (20. November 2006)

Täusch ich mich, oder kann ich das tauschbare Schaltauge auf dem Foto einfauch nicht erkennen?


----------



## Col. Kurtz (20. November 2006)

die wichtigste frage: was wiegt der rahmen?


----------



## jones (20. November 2006)

und was kostet der rahmen solo?


----------



## klogrinder (21. November 2006)

was nach der eurobike bekannt wurde so ca 1100g weiß aber nicht in größe m oder l eher m denk ich


----------



## Kette-links (9. Dezember 2006)

Weis jemand zu fällig,

ob das Carbonhardtail auch mit einer 31,6mm Sattelstütze ausgestattet ist ???

Ein schönes Vorweihnachtswochenende an alle


----------



## lens83 (9. Dezember 2006)

mstaab_canyon schrieb:


> Die Ultimate CF wird es (ausser den beiden Fumic Replicas) in 3 Farben zu Auswahl geben. Also, es sind alle Modelle in weiß lieferbar.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Michael



in 3 Farben? auf der HP ist aber nur "carbon fibre black" angeführt!


----------

